# Post vise hinge rehab



## jwmelvin (Dec 4, 2021)

I cleaned up a post vise for blacksmith-type work, and realized the jaws were about 1/4” misaligned when closed. The whole pivot area was pretty rough and wonky. So I redid the pivot by boring it out, filling the hole in the moving hinge with a plug, welding it up, and boring for a new pivot and bushings. It’s still no precision device but at least the jaws close together now.

The initial boring, in the moving portion to clean up the hole:



The bored hole with a plug in it:



after welding:



Boring the fixed side; this was an interesting setup; I used the jaw surface for alignment, as much as possible:



Put the two parts together to drill and bore the hole in the welded moving portion:



The parts for assembly:



Assembled:



I still need to figure out where I want it and sort out the mounting.


----------

